# Akk's Betta Journal



## Akkinis (Jul 12, 2015)

Figured I'd start a journal where I could share pics of my 10g in progress. We currently have my husbands betta, three cory's, an amano shrimp, and a nerite snail inhabiting it. The betta, Mr. Burgundy (I call him Burg), decided to uproot my bacopa in the left corner.










This was the little culprit when we first got him. He was the only one in the store that looked like that and we had no idea he'd turn the color he is today. His little "mustache" mouth is what made my husband name him Mr. Burgundy, which you can't see anymore.





































And this is him now, lounging in the plants he loves to uproot to annoy me.










Recently found out our snail is a female because of the massive explosion of eggs she's putting everywhere. My husband still insists her name is "Garry".










This is our shrimp Billimus on the massive marimo.










The cory's would not sit still but I managed to get one of the panda (Pana) and julii (Mini Mac), the albino (Albus) was hiding behind the driftwood.



















And the other tank is the 2.5 that Lex is in which can be seen in my other thread :-D


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

you tank looks awesome!


----------

